# الان ... كتاب القياسات الهندسية باللغة العربية



## علي الشادي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*صدر كتاب القياسات الهندسية باللغة العربية ومدعم بالمصطلحات الأنجليزية 
تأليف: م. عدنان أحمد طه

ويتكون الكتاب من 196 صفحة 
ويعتبر اساساً لطلاب الهندسة الميكانيكية في الجامعات والمعاهد التقنية والمهتمين في هذا المجال

وهذه مفردات الكتاب على ملف PDF واتمنى ان تـــعم الفائدة على الجميع

الرابط هو :
http://ifile.it/e9ybzt8

أو
http://ifile.it/e9ybzt8/utf-8__eng_measurements.rar

كلمة السر :
www.arab-eng.org

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والاستفادة للجميع

*


----------



## دايناميك (15 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا....................اللينك لا يحتوي إلا على الفهرس


----------



## علي الشادي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اخ دايناميك انا قلت عند انزالى للملف انه يحتوى على المفردات وليس على كل الكتاب ويمكنك الحصول على الكتاب من احدى المطابع المذكورة بالملف او المؤلف


----------



## عدنان طه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ م علي 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير على تعاونك

مع تحيات 
المؤلف 
م عدنان طه


----------



## مهندس وعد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

والله وتعيش اخي العزيز على هالكتاب القيم


----------



## midowahba (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## LTM (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الفهرس فقط!!!؟؟؟


----------



## ابو الاس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم
على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (20 أكتوبر 2008)

لم أستطع التحميل أفدني لماذا جزاك الله خير .................


----------



## عدنان طه (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
للإطلاع على ملف مختصر لمحتويات الكتاب يرجى الرجوع إلى الملف المرفق مع نفس الموضوع :
مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية والبحرية والميكاترونكس والتبريد والتكييف


----------



## alyaf3i (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لم أستطع التحميل أفدني لماذا جزاك الله خير .................


----------



## وائل المريمي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يا مهندس علي رجاءاً لا تتعدى على حقوق الغير وتقوم بنشر الكتب بدون موافقة المؤلف . والسؤال هنا ما فائدة 
عرضك للمفردات بدون أمكانية الحصول على الكتاب ؟ بمعنى أصح يمكنك الحصول على مليون كتاب وجريدة علمية
(ملخص لهذه الكتب والمجلات) من الأنترنت ولكن بالمقابل بصراحة طرحك غير مجدي ومضيعة للوقت


----------



## هيثم محى (25 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكريا بس أحنا عيزين الكتاب نفسة


----------



## eng_mhem (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mhem (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## newart (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## fmharfoush (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً و كتر الله خيرك


----------



## yas_bas (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## علي الشادي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد : القياسات الميكانيكية*

الاخ وائل المريمي ، بعد التحية ، اولا تم نشر مفردات هذا الكتاب بالتنسيق مع المؤلف القدير المهندس عدنان احمد طه 
ثانيا بخصوص كلامك على ان المفردات غير مفيدة ، فأني اخبرك بأني انزلت مفردات الكتاب مقرونة بعنوان المطابع المنشور بها ، وكذلك عنوان المؤلف القدير ، وما ايسر الحصول على هذا الكتاب بعد معرفة هذه المعلومات في عصرنا الحالي لمن يهمه الامر
واخيرا وليس آخرا ، لو كان الكتاب متوفرا لدي بصيغة bdf او اي صيغة اخرى لما تاخرت بالفائدة على الاخوة الاعضاء والزائرين لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري لرأيك


----------



## علي الشادي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاخ وائل المريمي ، بعد التحية ، اولا تم نشر مفردات هذا الكتاب بالتنسيق مع المؤلف القدير المهندس عدنان احمد طه 
ثانيا بخصوص كلامك على ان المفردات غير مفيدة ، فأني اخبرك بأني انزلت مفردات الكتاب مقرونة بعنوان المطابع المنشور بها ، وكذلك عنوان المؤلف القدير ، وما ايسر الحصول على هذا الكتاب بعد معرفة هذه المعلومات في عصرنا الحالي لمن يهمه الامر
واخيرا وليس آخرا ، لو كان الكتاب متوفرا لدي بصيغة bdf او اي صيغة اخرى لما تاخرت بالفائدة على الاخوة الاعضاء والزائرين لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري لرأيك*​


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## يحيى الخالدي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز مااجملك مشاركتك لو كانت بالكتاب نفسه ولكن من وجهة نظري هي مشاركة ضعيفة فائدتها جدا محدودة لاخوانك علما انك من الاعضاء النشطين في المنتدى


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل عدنان : تحياتي وشكري علي هذا الكتاب الجميل الذي ظهر من عنوانه ولكن السؤال ؟
كيف تعم الفائده وهو معروض في السعوديه - الاردن وكيف نحصل عليه في مصر لو لم يتيسر العرض في هذا المنتدي الثري ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahon (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك لينا 
بقى انا انزل الكتاب والاخر يطلع فهرس 
ماشى عديها


----------



## علي الشادي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ يحيى الخالدي : بعد التحية
ليس بالامكان احسن مما كان ، ومن جدوجد ومن زرع حصد
اولا لو كان بامكاني انزال الكتاب على المنتدى لقمت بذلك ولكن ذلك غير متوفر لي
ثانيا : بخصوص اقتناء الكتاب فليس بتلك الصعوبة لو اردت ذلك في ظل الوسائل المتوفرة الآن وفي ظل تعاون المؤلف
اللامحدود ، المهندس القدير عدنان
واخيرا شكرا على إطرائك


----------



## casper_13_96 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهودك العظيم 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## iloveEgypt (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.sinan (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررر
بس نريد الكتاب مش الفهرس 
مع ذالك شكرا لتعاونك


----------



## omaalrubaiee (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الفهرس فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حاول ايجاد الكتاب من فضلك


----------



## ساين توك (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد خلف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ميك 56 (24 مايو 2009)

شو يا اخ انت جاي تستعمل هذا الموقع المحترم للدعاية والاعلان 
روح شفلك موقع ثاني وما تضيع لنا وقتنا وكتابك سخيف وما بستاهل ينشرى


----------



## حسن الهلالي (4 يوليو 2009)

يااخي احنا بحاجة الكتاب وليس مفردات الكتاب


----------



## kwavax (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا رأى لو ان الاخ الشادى قدر يعمل سكان للكتاب ويرفعه للمنتدى يبقى كدة هو قدم خدمة لاخوانه بجد
والا هيبقى الموضوع ماهو الا دعايه للكتاب واعتقد ان الادارة المفروض تتصرف فى الموضوع ده


----------



## محمود صفاالله (6 يوليو 2009)

اول مرة انزل كتاب من علي ملتقي المهندسين العرب ويطلع دعاية........اعتقد ان الادارة لازم تتصرف والا هيتحول الملتقي للوحة اعلانات


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.zahid (10 سبتمبر 2011)

تحية طيبة ..... نشكركم في بادئ الامر لكل من الاخوة المهندسين المؤلف والناشر للموضوع 
ونتمنى من المهندس عدنان طه ان كان بالامكان تنزيل الكتاب موضوع البحث لعدم امكانية الحصول عليه في بلادنا وكذلك تم ارسال اكثر من مرة رسائل لجناب المهندس المؤلف دوون رد .... نتمنى اخذ الموضوع على محمل الجد والاهمية لحاجتنا الماسة له وبالامكان وضع رقم سري للكتاب لمنع طبعه وتكون القراءة الكترونية فقط
نتمنى التواصل .. ونسئل الله ان يضعه في ميزان حسناااتكم وجزاكم الله عني وعن المؤمنين خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (12 سبتمبر 2011)

no such file


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

